# Found wild Texas Chiclids near me.



## alfred14 (Aug 27, 2012)

I have a friend who caught a few wild Texas Chiclids just down the road from wheree i live. I plan on getting a few and see how well they do. Any sugestions? If they take well to my tank I would love to try breeeding them. i have a 1 5 10 and 135 gallon tanks. only the 135 is in use and its to hold some small koi till i can move my old goldfish out. any and all sugestions on how to raise them and what i could possibley try breeding them with would be awesome. I am very new to this whole thing.


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

If you want to breed them I would go with another texas


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

How big are the texas now? You'll need the 135 gallon for them, the other tanks are far too small. If you are going for a native tank, why not get some native minnows to keep with them?


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

That would be cool. Go fishing! And post a pic once you get them


----------



## alfred14 (Aug 27, 2012)

I plan on getting them this weekend. my friend said his is about 3 inches. i new they would go in the big tank but my guess was i could use the 10 for the fry. and i could constantly bring new blood in to the breeding by catching a few new ones and releasing a few olderones. wouldnt the minnows get shreaded up? i was thinking of the possibility of breeding them with a different type of chiclid. that is possible right?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Why would you breed them with a different type of cichlid? The fry would be hybrids and worthless, so why would you raise them up? In a 125 I don't know if the minnows would get shredded, but they share nature together, and even if they eventually do get shredded, you can always get more.


----------



## alfred14 (Aug 27, 2012)

was reading on hear andheard some talk about people breeding them to other chiclids and creating some cool breeds. probably way to hard for me to pull off but thought it could be cool to try. and thats true the minnows would easily be replaced.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

You wouldn't be creating cool breeds, just unwanted hybrids.


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

Also releasing fish you've brought indoors back into the wild is highly frowned upon by natural resource governing bodies.


----------



## alfred14 (Aug 27, 2012)

lilscoot i meant releasing them into my pond or my friends watter troughs for his cattle. the troughs are well over a couple thousand gallons each. so plenty of room. and i need to look for it bc the breed they said was probably a cross with a texas was actually considered its own breed now and is a cichlid many people buy.


----------



## Azedenkae (Apr 19, 2012)

Releasing caught fish back to the wild is indeed very bad practice, regardless of how you obtained it.

Anyways, as for hybridization. OP, there is nothing inherently wrong with hybridizing cichlids.

-----

In terms of viability, the resultant fish may be infertile, but otherwise there is just as much chance of it being something weak as any other offspring obtained via line-breeding. Most DIY hybrids are actually fertile. In fact, besides the red parrot cichlid with a deformed face, hybrid cichlids are just as 'strong' as 'normal' cichlids. Comparing hybrids like flowerhorns and other 'DIY' hybrids against offsprings obtained via linebreeding/selective breeding, hybrids actually fair better. Whilst it's all stochastic and sometimes one can inbreed fish forever and not see deformities, it is quite common to see deformities in inbreed fish, or they could just be very weak/infertile. EBJDs, for example, the result of selective breeding, can never breed with other EBJDs (or very rarely, as I've never, EVER seen ANY evidence for them breeding, ever). No one understands why, but hey, that's how it is. Practically all Elliotis in Australia have deformed spines, and that comes from a long line of inbreeding. By now, it's impossible to out-breed the spine deformity out of these beautiful fish in Australia.

So no, in terms of genetics and health and all that, there's really nothing wrong with cichlid hybrids. Or at least, no different from things like linebreeding and selective breeding.

-----

Next up, 'polluting the fish-keeping industry' - this stems mostly from people selling fish without properly labeling them. People worry that they'll buy say, a Trimac, and end up with a Flowerhorn. However, this applies to ALL fish, not just hybrids. Herichthys cyannogutattum and Herichthys carpintis are very commonly mistaken and sold as each other, which causes huge problems because they are very different, especially full-grown. They look different and grow differently and all that. Same with Honduran Red Points and Convicts, one is so much milder than the other. Imagine getting a pair of Honduran Red Points in a peaceful cichlid tank and later find out your other fish gets shredded to pieces because they turn out to be convicts, or vice versa, buying 'convicts' then finding out that they are Honduran Red Points after they die from overbullying? So no really the naming issue is a general issue with the entire industry, not just with hybrids. So long as you clearly label what you sell, that's fine.

As for unwantedness... well the average fishkeeper probably won't be interested in red parrots or flowerhorns, but **** if there's not a huge market for them and other hybrids. In fact hybrids in general are just as sought after (maybe not by the same people who buys 'normal' cichlids), and in fact are worth so much more than a typical cichlid. Flowerhorns can go for over a thousand dollars, many times involving flowerhorns that were bred with 'normal' cichlids, or 'DIY hybrids'. So please don't say that hybrids are unwanted, because they are. Maybe not by everyone, but they are. Normal cichlids aren't wanted by everyone either, btw.

-----

So I've listed reasons why there's nothing wrong with creating hybrids. Now, why would you actually WANT to create a hybrid? You're right, you can obtain something cool. And that's something worth doing. Maybe you won't get something cool from the first try you attempt, and you may have to inbreed your hybrid fries or backcross them or things like that, but that's basically the same as with breeding 'normal' cichlids. Not all 'normal' cichlids look amazing the moment they enter the fishkeeping game, and has to be selectively bred over generations. Same applies to hybrids.

But mainly, these are your fish and you can do what you want with them.

Even if your initial offsprings are really dull and lame looking, you can just get rid of them. It's not like you're LOSING anything, just not gaining anything right away - same as with linebreeding. However, there is a chance that your initial offsprings will look amazing, and if you want to try, go ahead.

-----

So now, what should you try to breed with your texas? Well texans are very flexible in terms of partners.

Quick lesson in breeding cichlids relevant to you: ALL cichlids of the tribe Heroini can breed with each other. What cichlids belong to this tribe? Well, check this link: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/Taxonomy/Br ... ?id=318529

Some of the attempted and recorded texan hybrids are:
-Texas x Jack Dempsey
-Texas x Loiselle
-Texas x Salvini
-Texas x Festae
-Texas x Convict

I'd suggest attempting breeding a Texas with a Thorichthys species of some sort, say an Ellioti (T. ellioti or T. maculipinnis, goes under both names), firemouth (T. meeki) or Aureum (T. aureum). Can also try some of the more interesting (imo) Amphilophus species, such as a Red Breasted Cichlid (A. longimanus), False Firemouth (A. robertsoni) or Trimac (A. trimaculatus). Some other sort of Herichthys might be cool, such as Curve-bar Cichlid (H. labridens). But yeah, plenty of choices out there. Pick something you like and think may look good with traits passed down, and breed your Texas with that.


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

Azedenkae said:


> Quick lesson in breeding cichlids relevant to you: ALL cichlids of the tribe Heroini can breed with each other. What cichlids belong to this tribe? Well, check this link: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/Taxonomy/Br ... ?id=318529
> 
> Some of the attempted and recorded texan hybrids are:
> -Texas x Jack Dempsey
> ...


That all cichlids of the tribe Heroini can cross with each other? Maybe(?) But this is yet to be demostrated. Some discus breeders claim that all crosses between discus species produce strerile offspring . Closest relative of the discus is a severum. Never seen or heard of a discus X severum cross......questionable if it's even possible if all crossses with in the discus genus actually produce sterile offspring. No well documented evidence that a Severum can cross with a CA cichlid.....if it can't cross with it's closest relative the discus (?), it would be suprising that it is able to cross with more distant related CA cichlids. Never seen or heard of an Angelfish or discus crossed with a CA cichlid!! What we do KNOW is that all CA cichlids can crossbreed .....and a few SA species, that are very closely related to CA species, such as exCichlasoma festae (and likely it's closest relatives exC. ornatum, exC. gephryum and exC. atromaculatum) can cross with CA. All your examples are CA crosses (except the very closely related SA, exC. festae). They can be seen here:http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/f...-Cichlid-Hybrid-Example-Thread-(Load-Warning)

IMO, if you make hybrids, much preferable that you don't spread them around. I don't buy the idea that it's O.K. to spread them around as long as you label them. You put them out there; fish change hands, they end up at the LFS, ect......people forget and/or confuse what they are. Even pure species are often mislabled at an LFS. The distinction with a pure species is that at least someone can identify them. A hybrid really can't be; or at least sometimes more then difficult to say what they are.....and often times not really distinguishable from one of the parent species. Especially crosses of very closely related species (ie. Convicts and HRP) are more then difficult to identify.


----------



## Azedenkae (Apr 19, 2012)

Apologies, I made a swooping comment just to make it simple to explain.  Yes, essentially it's not so simple, species of a single tribe, or even genus, don't necessary all follow the same rules. Whilst more closely related species tend to hybridize better than further related species, it also depends on other reproductive parameters that may act as boundaries or supportives for successful hybridization. This could mean that while texans can hybridize readily with convicts and festaes, festaes and convicts may not readily hybridize (just an example, I don't know if that's the case).

But still in general Heroini species can hybridize. 

As for labeling when selling, I reckon it is entirely the fault of those who neglect to label what they sell, and if anything they should be the focus of negative attention, rather than those who makes hybrids or selectively breed for traits or any of those stuff.


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

> EBJDs, for example, the result of selective breeding, can never breed with other EBJDs (or very rarely, as I've never, EVER seen ANY evidence for them breeding, ever). No one understands why, but hey, that's how it is.


Actually the creation and genetics of these fish is pretty well understood now. The EBJD was created from a single specimen at a farm in Panama with an unusual genetic mutation. The mutation occurs on two genes and if they are both recessive it is lethal to the fish. Fish that are recessive on one gene but not the other show the EBJD pattern. Fish that are heterozygous for the trait on both genes do not show the EBJD pattern but "carry" the trait and may produce offspring that display the EBJD phenotype. But breeding two EBJD together produces a genetic combination that is lethal to the fish.

I think your argument for hybridization is flawed. There is no way you can control the fish once they leave your hands and all that will end up happening is polluting the hobby with hybrids that noone wants. In addition hybrids are often found to be more aggressive than natural species which can lead to problems in the aquarium as well.

With the mounting pressure on wild species from habitat destruction, fishing, invasive species, and even hybridization caused by man made effects, it's important to maintain wild species in the hobby and the breeding and distribution of hybrids needs to be discouraged.

Andy


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

Narwhal72 said:


> With the mounting pressure on wild species from habitat destruction, fishing, invasive species, and even hybridization caused by man made effects, it's important to maintain wild species in the hobby and the breeding and distribution of hybrids needs to be discouraged.


For what, a re-stocking program? That is carried out by scientists and really has little to do with your average hobbyist. Because what, hybrids take up tank space that could be devoted to wild species? So do line bred fancy strains. Actually just about all popular aquarium strains would be unsuitable for a re-stocking program. We keep fish for are own purposes.....not to save the enviroment(uses power, manufacturing aqaurium products, transportation = green house gasses, ect. :lol: )

Platies, swordtails, RD/midas.....possibly many, if not all, of the aqaurium strain cichlids that have been in the hobby for a long time may be hybrids of closely related species(convicts, jewels, blue acara, JD, Texas ect.) And once the ichthyologists get to drawing more lines between what are now considered regional variants......a fish like salvini, for example, could easily become numerous species making aquarium strain, a hybrid of species. All hybrids just like flowerhorn.

No doubt there has been a cost to having flowerhorn in the hobby.....can't find 'pure' trimac at your local LFS, though you can always order from a reputable breeder/importer such as Jeff Rapps. But IMO, there have also been some benefits/advantage. I beleive it's brought a lot more people to be aware of, and to keep CA cichlids. It's also provided more varieties; more choices. Keep what you like; to each there own.
Though, I still don't like the idea of spreading around 'adhoc' hybrids. Blame it on labling if you like :lol: , they will and do get mixed up, confused ect. Makes identification sometimes next to impossible and people end up with something they don't really want or something different then they thought they were purchasing.


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

The sad part is there is a growing trend for hybrids. I don't think that more people into the hobby is a good thing if all they are doing is mixing and matching fish to get hybrids. Especially since fish are likely to get passed on instead of culled when the keeper needs more room. The growing market for hybrids is a threat to the traditional fish, supply and demand governs what is avaliable to us.

Many people believe that fish imports are going to be severely limited eventually. How long that will be? Who knows. I'm going to be one sad puppy when fish imports stop, and all I have to choose from are line bred and hybrid fish because nobody kept clean lines.

To each there own, do you, keep what you like, ect is all fine. But don't pass your stuff on to somebody else. I don't like everybody doing their own thing when it affects my own thing.


----------



## alfred14 (Aug 27, 2012)

i don't think y'all understand. If i even do manage to breed the Texas with something else any fish i don't want in my aquarium will be put into one of the many water troughs out here on the ranch or one of the many ponds we have. where they are likely to fend for themselves or become food to something. my first goal would probably be to get 2 or so females of the greener Texas cichlids from down south to bring out the green in them. i dont understand why it would mater if i catch a couple wild texas cichlids and breed them together and then put the parents right back in the same water i got them from though. that was my original idea. that way i would not be effecting the small population of them in the stream near me.


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

alfred14 said:


> i dont understand why it would mater if i catch a couple wild texas cichlids and breed them together and then put the parents right back in the same water i got them from though. that was my original idea. that way i would not be effecting the small population of them in the stream near me.


Becuase you could introduce new diseases/parasites into the wild population. Not certain about the laws in Texas......but to do so is illegal in at least some states.


----------



## alfred14 (Aug 27, 2012)

i didnt think of that at first but that does make perfect since. ill probably put them in a water trough and let them fill out in there. i would not intentially do any harm to the native cichlids. thanks for conferming my assumption about why i shouldnt release them back to there old water hole.


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

Aflred14,

My comment was not directed at you, sorry if you took it that way. A lot of people like to post comments like "its your tank, do what you like, ect" and I just wanted to point out that there are impacts on others when you promote hybrids. Either way, I see the hobby going down the hybrid road, not much we can do to stop it as long it is considered the new and neat thing to do.

Sorry, the whole hybrid topic is a hot one! You just stirred the nest lol.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Any chance with a big storm, that there could be flooding and these fishes in the troughs end up in a stream? Even a remote chance? btw... we've had three once in a century rain storms in the last three years here, resulting in massive flooding. We are catching fish that have been washed down stream, in places that there weren't fish for hundreds of years.


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

I am afraid you are vastly misinformed BC. Do some research on the CARES species preservation program. This is administered by both scientists and hobbyists and is a swiftly growing program throughout North America.

Aquarium strain fish do vary greatly in quality but many are still very close to the wild type phenotype. In addition there are many fish that have been maintained by dedicated hobbyists specifically to keep them looking like the wild fish.

To think that you can always just order the fish from an importer is very short sighted. Ask Jeff Rapps to order in some Characodon audax or some Yellow Labridens. He can't because Characodon audax is extinct in the wild (but is still in the hobby) and the Yellow Labridens has hybridized with other fish in the wild and is on the verge of extinction.

In respect to line breeding destroying a fish the best example is the White cloud mountain minnow. This fish was thought to be extinct in the wild for years but was recently discovered in a small creek and is identical to the fish that have been in the hobby for decades and commercially bred by the millions.

Andy


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

Some examples of aquarium cichlids successfully re-introduced back into their natural habit after becoming extict in their natural habitat? With significant involvement by hobbiests? Regardless, little to do with your average hobbiest and the reasons most people keep fish.

And yes, many if not most aquarium strain fishes would be unsuitable for a re-introduction program. Not just flowerhorns....'Pink' cons, EBJD, fancy angelfish ect. Even many with the wild phenotype would lack 'fitness'.

Didn't say reputable importer but rather importer/breeder. No doubt some wild fish will become unavailable. But most aquarium fish are aqaurium bred, not wild caught. FAR more species and varieties are available today then the past. But just like the past, some aquarium fish will be 'lost' in the hobby due to not enough people keeping them anymore.


----------



## Azedenkae (Apr 19, 2012)

Narwhal72 said:


> > EBJDs, for example, the result of selective breeding, can never breed with other EBJDs (or very rarely, as I've never, EVER seen ANY evidence for them breeding, ever). No one understands why, but hey, that's how it is.
> 
> 
> Actually the creation and genetics of these fish is pretty well understood now. The EBJD was created from a single specimen at a farm in Panama with an unusual genetic mutation. The mutation occurs on two genes and if they are both recessive it is lethal to the fish. Fish that are recessive on one gene but not the other show the EBJD pattern. Fish that are heterozygous for the trait on both genes do not show the EBJD pattern but "carry" the trait and may produce offspring that display the EBJD phenotype. But breeding two EBJD together produces a genetic combination that is lethal to the fish.
> ...


Andy, the 'no one understands why' refers to the sentence before that, which is '[EBJDSs] can never breed with other EBJDs', though I guess the one mistake in that sentence is that it's not 'breed' but 'produce viable offsprings'.

As for hybridization, there actually is. Simply make it mandatory to correctly label all your fish that you buy/sell/trade, similar to reptiles/birds (in Australia). May not be easy or whatever, but that's still a way. Don't know where you get the 'more aggressive' from btw. Blood parrots are peaceful, relative to the other cichlids out there. Flowerhorns are aggressive, relative to the other cichlids out there. Two very different hybrids with very different temperaments. As for DIY hybrids, there's been no evidence that the hybrid would be anymore aggressive than the parents, not anymore than a typical offspring of two same-species cichlids anyways.

With the mounting pressure on wild species, it's important to maintain wild species in general. As what BC in SK says, we keep fish for our own amusement. Not all of us maybe, but well many do. I personally do. I don't keep fish to 'preserve the wild'. Besides, we shouldn't release our own fish into the wild anyways, because it's dangerous. We could kill plenty of fish by doing that. Unless one is specifically trained to breed 'wild' species to release them, then one shouldn't even attempt. But if one's trained to do that, then one isn't the typical hobbyist anyways. So no, not important to maintain wild species in the hobby. Also how do man made hybridization put pressure on wild species? It's actually the opposite. There's always a mounting interest by 'wild species keepers' to search for WC specimens, and they're the ones who directly or indirectly take from the wild. People who are interested in flowerhorns, blood parrots, jing gangs and the likes will more or less just be interested in those, and really no matter how many of them they breed or take or whatever, it doesn't have an impact on the wild. So really, it's a bit ironic but breeding and spread of hybrids in the hobby needs to be encouraged so that people stay away from wild species, leaving them alone. Hobbyist can't actually release their fish into the wild anyways, so there's no way that they can help. Rather, leave it to the specialized government bodies or agencies or organizations or whomever. Hobbyist need to stay away from wild species to prevent themselves from taking too many fish from the wild.

@ahud: Trends in fishkeeping changes all the time, here in Australia cichlids threaten the market for tropicals like tetras and all that, does that mean we should stop keeping cichlids? I mean, that doesn't sound right, does it? Why must the majority suffer for the minority? It's a bit selfish to make everyone else change so that you can get what you want.

@alfred14: I'm all for you hybriding but I see 'I'll put them into troughs and ponds'. Fogelhund is right, a big storm can wash them all out. If you take care of that matter, should be fine.

@Andy (again): How are the hobbyist allowed to participate if they can't release fish into the wild? I assume they have a special permit or whatever? Anyways that's some dedicated hobbyist, otherwise we the typical hobbyist... don't really have that responsibility. Also those who wants to keep breeding fish to keep them look like the wild can just keep on doing so, don't see how that would be affected by people going into hybridizing fish.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

One thing you might want to check on, is the legality in collecting and keeping native species, as well as returning them to the wild. In some states it is illegal, others you need a permit.


----------



## alfred14 (Aug 27, 2012)

i will ask the local game warden about cathching and also releasing the texas cichlids by me. these water troughs are in pastures ranging from 100 to 1000 acres. And the troughs are there b/c there is zero water in those 100 to 1000 acres of land for the cattle or horses. so inorder for the water to flood high enough for water to exit the trough and then enter the flood water we would need about 3 feet of standing water. and then if somehow we have 3 feet of standing water we would need a huge surge of water to make the fish from the trough get flushed inland towards some fresh water bc all the water naturally runs of to the bay (which is the 2nd or 3rd saltiest body of water in the world). so it is physically impossible unless texas is hit by a sunammy of some sort.

I do want to thank all of you for the advice. It has actually been very neat hearing from everyone. I hope to learn allot. The fish are my stress releavier from school. (college sucks).

I currently think ill stick with just breeding texans to texans. **** thats the only way any true texan would want to breed. anything not texan aint worth breeding with :wink:


----------



## alfred14 (Aug 27, 2012)

tsunami not sunammy. parden my many spelling errors.


----------



## Boldstone (Sep 14, 2007)

Fogelhund said:


> Any chance with a big storm, that there could be flooding and these fishes in the troughs end up in a stream? Even a remote chance? btw... we've had three once in a century rain storms in the last three years here, resulting in massive flooding. We are catching fish that have been washed down stream, in places that there weren't fish for hundreds of years.


That's happening in my neighborhood creek that stems off the Chattahooche River. We usually just have minnows and occassional peacock bass, but lately I've been seeing these bright yellow finned cichlids that look like they may come from the African species. They are spreading rapidly and cross breeding with another species resulting in larger yellow finned cichlids. If I ever catch some I'll post a pic.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

alfred14 said:


> i will ask the local game warden about cathching and also releasing the texas cichlids by me.


Possession is important as well. Keeping them captive could be the biggest issue.


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

Just to be clear, the last threat to wild cichlid populations are over-collection. I really can't think of one instance of ever hearing of a species being over-collected. I do hear of habitat loss, pollution, and introduction of non-native species.

I disagree with you if you think hybrids should be promoted. The typical person that is into the hybrid thing (IN MY OPINION) are the "Hey bro, look at this sick fish I bred, its parents are common name bred with common name" types. Nothing wrong with being new, but I think those people would be just as happy with breeding same species fish. They just don't know it yet.

To be honest the hybrid vs pure fish is a pointless discussion. Both sides would be happy if people would just cull or keep their hybrids instead of passing them around. Having a freak is sometimes fun, but when you start passing them around it does nothing to benefit the hobby.


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

ahud said:


> the last threat to wild cichlid populations are over-collection.


Probably true to a large extant........because wild fish are such a tiny share of the market. Vast majority of cichlids are aquacultured or aquarium bred.

No doubt, when a large share are wild caught, such as some marine fish, there can be lot's of devastation to the enviroment. But when a freshwater fish becomes threatened or endangered, collecting for the ornamental fish trade might become further pressure on a species----it's impact is not well studied.

The aquarium industry as a whole is not so enviromentally freindly. Lot's of forieghn introduced cichlids in Florida, for example. And it's a luxury that increases one's enviromental footprint. Extra power consumption, manufacturing, transportation.... more green house gasses and enviromental pollution. Even extra water consumption might be an issue in places like California(?).

Don't agree that what somebody else keeps in their tank really has any detrimental affect on what I choose to keep. You can whine about the day in the future when certain wild caught fish are no longer availbale just as a Flowerhorn keeper complains that the early flowehorn 'breeds' are lost in the hobby. They can critisize you just the same for stocking your wild or 'pure' fish instead of keeping their favorite flowerhorn 'breed' continuing on into the future.


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

My last post since this is starting to get heated. I thought the whole thread was interesting.

I am "whining" about the day when imports are no longer around. I think when that day comes, you will see a big drop in participation from the big guys. The hobby will loose its main players, a lot of big fishrooms will be broken down, no longer will we get to read about collection expeditions, ect, ect. The big events like ACA, OCA, and many other non cichlid events would take a big hit. So yes, I do try my best to keep interest focused on natural fish, because all the things I mentioned are what I enjoy about the hobby. I can hardly see some of the people I enjoy reading about keeping red roogers, tony the tigers, Luke Skywalkers, or whatever random name you want to assign to a hybrid lol.

As far as the carbon footprint thing, that is off topic.

Enjoyed this thread, will read replies. Hope my point came across, its been a loong day.
Aaron


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

ahud said:


> As far as the carbon footprint thing, that is off topic.


Anytime the topic of hybrids comes up, the enviroment and C.A.R.E.S. program always comes up as some sort of arguement against hybrids. I think C.A.R.E.S. is great for the hobby! But nobody is saving the planet by keeping fish in a glass box. Like anything us humans do there is always some cost to the enviroment......and it's the very same cost wether you keep flowerhorns or 'pure' fish.

There is room in the hobby for more then one 'kind' of fish. Hybrids ... really doesn't stop anyone from keeping wild caught or there pure offspring, if one so chooses. It would be a boring hobby if we all kept and liked exactly the same thing.


----------



## alfred14 (Aug 27, 2012)

anyone that was following this and wanted to see what i ended up with can go to this link to see some pictures and a link to a video. so far the texans are still shy, but they come out to play at night, i have caught them a few times. viewtopic.php?f=13&t=249726


----------

